# escrima in hawaii



## sdavidsUSMC (Nov 27, 2008)

i was hoping that somebody could let me know if they knew of a place or if your instructors could help me find a place to train in the art of escrima on the island of oahu. any help would be incredubly helpful. thankyou


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 27, 2008)

*Battlefield Kali
4224 Waialae Ave #5-128 
Honolulu, Hawaii 96816 
(808) 738-5167 
(808) 864-1620
(808) 732-7064 fax 
URL: http://www.jkdunlimited.com/ 
Email: jkdu@hotmail.com 
Style: Kali/Escrima

Del Mar School 
Jesus del Mar, Sr. 
Raymond Tobosa 
Gilbert Tenio 
Juan Eliab, Sr. 
Joey del Mar 
Hawaii Plantation Village 
Waipahu, Hawaii 96797 
(808) 671-4285 
Style: Kali/Escrima*


*Giraldi Muay-Thai, Hawaii, USA
Halawa Valley
99-1421 Koaha Place Bay # 3
Aiea, Hawaii 96701
(808) 487-0678
Email: giraldimuaythai@yahoo.com
Style: Boxing/Full-Contact/Muay-Thai Boxing/San Shou/Mixed Martial Arts

The Hawai`i White Crane Silat Club
Sutrisno and Jaida Samudra
University of Hawai`i at Manoa
Email: jaida@hawaii.edu
Style: Shaolin White Crane mixed with Pencak Silat*


*Indonesian Martial Arts Pencak Silat Mande Muda 
B. Chong 
(808) 236-3572 
Style: Pencak Silat

Laupahoehoe School of Muay Thai
Ajarn Ta
University of Hawaii at Manoa
1355 Lower Campus Rd, Athletic Complex Studio #2
Honolulu, Hawaii 96715
Phone: (808) 497-0015
URL: http://www.lsomt.com
Email: ajan_ta@hotmail.com
Style: Temple Muay Thai

Lontayo Martial Arts School 
Randall Sojot 
James B. Campbell High School 
Building J 
Ewa Beach, Hawaii 96706 
(808) 689-8062 
Style: Kali

Master Kham's Muay Thai
Master Kham
Hawaii Athletic Club
432 Keawe Street
Honolulu, Hawaii 96813
Style: Muay Thai

O2 Martial Arts Academy
Relson Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Association
Chris & Mike Onzuka, Sam Mahi & Shane Agena (Gracie Jiu-Jitsu)
Kaleo Kwan (Kickboxing) & Chris Slavens (Boxing)
Ian Beltran (Kali-Escrima)
98-019 Hekaha Street Unit 208A
Aiea, Hawaii 96701 
(808) 484-2324
(808) 381-5959 Chris
(808) 381-9530 Mike 
URL: http://www.O2MartialArtsAcademy.com
Email: info@onzuka.com*
*Style: Gracie Jiu-Jitsu, Submission Wrestling, Kickboxing, Kali-Escrima*


*Pedoy School of Escrima 
Ron England
Old Stadium Park in Moiliili
(located at the corner of King and Isenberg St)
Honolulu, Hawaii
(808) 259-6564 
URL: www.pedoyschoolofescrima.com
Email: worldwideaq.cs.com*
*Style: Escrima*


*Team Island Thunder Muay Thai
Andre Washington
310 Paoakalani Avenue, 2nd Floor
Honolulu, Hawaii 96815
(808) 389-2155 cellular
URL: http://www.teamislandthunder808.com
MySpace: http://www.myspace.com/ANDR39
Email: quad@hawaii.rr.com
Style: Muay Thai, Kickboxing

Sisneros School of Escrima 
Leeward Community College 
Pearl City, Hawaii 96782 
Style: Kali

Tiger Muay Thai
Tiger Muay Thai
155 Sand Island Access Road
Honolulu, HI 96819
(808) 489-7440
URL: http://www.myspace.com/tiger_muay_thai 
Email: tiger_muay_thai@hotmail.com*
*Style: Muay Thai*


*Vital Progressions 
Frank Brehme 
Han-Mi Gym 
1334 Young Street 
Honolulu, Hawaii 96814 
(808) 734-1480 
Style: Pentjak Silat*


*Waialua Martial Arts School 
Benny Albios 
Waialua Communitya Association 
(Old Haleiwa Gym) 
(808) 637-4606 
Style: Kali*​


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey, braddah, I'm up in Temple Valley.  I'm assuming you are close to MCBH.  Just saying Aloha!  Lots of good Martial Arts on the island.  Check out this site...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2008)

There's lots of eskrima on the island! Even Pedoy's Derobio Eskrima has a group there.


----------



## robertlk808 (Nov 30, 2008)

Some of the information in the post above is old, but Im not sure how old.

There are some good schools here, each having interesting history, you should check out all you can before making a decision.

Mike DogZilla Tibbits from the Dog Brothers teaches at the park on Saturdays, he also teaches out of Kaneohe too.
Mike is also a former Marine.

There is also another group of people in Kapolei - Marc Behic - Pulahan Escrima. 

Shoot me an email if you like.

Aloha
Robert


----------



## chris arena (Dec 1, 2008)

Robert:

Is Jaime Tacosa still teaching somewhere out there on the islands? I spent about 1 1/2 years with one of his students getting the Serrada basics. I would highly recommend those guys.

Chris Arena


----------



## robertlk808 (Dec 4, 2008)

No. I dont believe he is, I remember reading in another thread that he is no longer in Hawaii but he may still have some guys on another island.

The Tobosa system is similar to Serrada as well.


----------



## LocknBlock (Dec 8, 2008)

It depends where you are located on Oahu ? Pedoy/Derobio is a very excellent style to gain a fuller understanding of what 'eskrima' really is about with a complete system like Derobio, my braddah Robert is right first check it all out before you join a school he is with Dog Brothers another excellent choice, be realistic about what you want in a school. Best wishes on your search and ALOHA !


----------

